# Ear crop



## Nes881 (Jan 19, 2010)

Still debating if I should have my 8 week old ears cropped but are there any good vets that still do ear cropping in Illinois? I live in Aurora, Il about 40 miles west from Chicago. Thanks

/


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Nes881 said:


> Still debating if I should have my 8 week old ears cropped but are there any good vets that still do ear cropping in Illinois? I live in Aurora, Il about 40 miles west from Chicago. Thanks
> 
> /


Animal House Veterinary Hospital

I live in vegas so I googled this. good luck I am sure there are a few there.


----------



## Nes881 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks but they dont do it there,,,,,


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Hm, they need to take that down if they dont dock an crop. who else have you called? any in chicago area?


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Personally, leave 'em. More hassle then it's worth. If you are and are willing to hike 5 hours, I can recommend one in MI.


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

personally i disagree, i love the way my pit looks with his ears cropped and would never pass up the opportunity.


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

I prefer natural ears on most pitties ... but a few i would go with a crop on include deep red colors, chocolates and black or seal dogs.. 

I am an eccentric nut job tho, do not listen to me...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I like natural ears but cut ears look good no doubt.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

You can never go wrong with the natural look , but some crop jobs look amazing and others I can definitly live without ever seeing.


----------



## dtijerina522 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Cropping of ears*

I have just cropped my gordos ears and at first they were straight up now I notice that they are starting to fold forward at the tip, should I start wrapping them up?


----------

